# Cribbage Board



## pemdas86 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi all good folks.

My uncle's birthday request was to build him a cribbage board. I think all he wanted was a 2x4 with some holes and to use finish nails as the peg pieces like they did when I was a kid at my Grandmother's house. ....Is he going to be surprised! 

So I drilled all the holes by hand with a hand drill. I don't have a drill press. What a pain. 
Quite a few are cock-eyed, but not bad. When I do get a drill press someday I'll redo the top cover.

So it's solid oak with 2 coats of satin polyurethane. Button magnet on the bottom holds on to a screw in the lid that can be adjusted for just the right attraction force. I put saw kerfs in for every 5 holes. 

Cost me about $15 in parts. Good little weekend project. Just finished in time for this weekend when I'll see him. A little family heirloom. :happy:


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

nice job Im sure he will be happy with it.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Great looking crib board. Beats the 19 hands I have been getting.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice Steve.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice job, Steve.. We're our own worst critics.. I had to look at it twice to see what you meant. If you did that well with a hand drill, just wait until you get a DP!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Very well done Steve he will love it!! Since getting my drill press I don't know how I ever got along without it. It is a valuable tool to say the least. Very well done.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

Nice job!

Makes me want to learn how to play.


----------



## pemdas86 (Nov 21, 2008)

Sincerely, thank you all. This project meant a lot to me for obvious reasons. Believe me, I was tempted at one point just to go down the street to Home Depot or Lowe's and just by a drill press. But then the setup time and all, I needed to get it done for this weekend. Plus, I just can't part with the $ for the DP I want right now. That cribbage top was the first try, I made a second top and I came out worse than the first, so I just kept the first one the way it was. It adds a little personal quirky-ness to it.....for now anyway


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

I think it's great & came from the heart. He'll think it's the best present in the world. Relax. Ya dun gud !!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

It's the details that matter. I like the little wedge you put in to help get the pegs out of the storage compartment. Beats having to flip the whole thing over! Excellent job! I love a good game of cribbage now and then!


----------



## pemdas86 (Nov 21, 2008)

I actually just got back from his house this afternoon, perfect opportunity since we both had the afternoon off. He went through the roof with elation! And yes, as CanuckGal pointed out, the beveled peg holder was a hit! Thanks for noticing.  As soon as he had it in his hands he went right to his old board, took out the pegs and dropped them right in, along with both sets of his 3 Stooges playing cards. We had some good laughs there! The of course it proceeded into my Grandfather seeing the board, my aunts, then my other uncle and cousin stopped by. (it's a 2 family house). So it turned into a family reunion of sorts. Pretty cool.


----------

